# Show me all Photos Lightroom thinks are Missing



## davidcrebelxt (May 25, 2009)

How do you get LR to simply show you what images it thinks are missing (marked with ?).

I thought this used to be an automatic collection that LR would generate for you?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2009)

Hi David, welcome aboard!

It DID used to be a special collection in LR1, but it was always a bit buggy, and it's now generated on demand.

Just right click on the top level folder, choose Synchronise Folder but don't press ok - press the Show Missing Photos button.

Or better still, John Beardy's just created a plugin which will show which are online/offline.  http://www.beardsworth.co.uk/news/index.php?id=P1376


----------



## davidcrebelxt (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Victoria.

(I've been lurking around for awhile (just usually post on other forums   But with Adobe's board changing - with its ensuing username issues-, recently I've been here more often.)


----------



## davidcrebelxt (May 27, 2009)

BTW... 

Thanks Victoria, that helped.
I saw the dialog box, but didn't noticed the "Show Missing Photos" button (as it was greyed out until full scan of catalog was done.)  

All I saw initially was the "Delete missing photos" and knew that's NOT what I wanted.


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 27, 2009)

davidcrebelxt said:


> BTW...
> 
> Thanks Victoria, that helped.
> I saw the dialog box, but didn't noticed the "Show Missing Photos" button (as it was greyed out until full scan of catalog was done.)
> ...


I forwarded your post to the author John Beardsworth as I didn't tryed it yet.

But meanwhile, what you want to do is to "Locate missing photos". Click on the ? marks...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 27, 2009)

Denis, I think David meant the Synchronize dialog had the 'Show Missing Photos' greyed out until it had finished scanning, which is normal.  That's nothing wrong with John's plugin.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 27, 2009)

The option in Synchronize is very hidden, and not too wonderful with multiple drives, but at least it's there. But I was never happy that the Lr1 feature wasn't carried forward, improved, and my plugin was designed specifically for this job.


----------

